# OOTD Oct 16: Homemade Jeans



## Nox (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey MuT Babes! Here is my outfit for the first half of today (in the afternoon, I must change into a business suit




.)

Here are the jeans that I was telling some of you about. I made them myself from scratch. I wanted to see if it was at all possible to make low-cut jeans that were not only fashionable, but hugged my backside curves, while not displaying a plumber's crack when I bent over or sat down. Something most jean makers are not able to do with my body type usually.

Here are the specs:

*Dark indigo rinse

*Stretch Denim

*Boot Cut

*Low Rise

* Inseam ~35/36" (91 cm)

*Goldenrod threading

*Zippered fly

*Stylized back pockets with pink and goldenrod threading

*Two threaded lace-up decors with gromments in back

*Jeans were contructed using "Sew and Serge" technique

Well, take a look. Tell me what you think. All comments welcome. I already see some room for improvement, but if there are any experienced sewers out there, feel free offer some constructive pointers.


----------



## Andi (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, those look so good on you. They make your ass look really good!!





I also like the little details you added like the gold threading

I canÂ´t even sew on a button on anything so thereÂ´s nothing I can critisize lol


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 16, 2006)

You did a good job! You have a cute body too!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Gwon gurl! Did you use a purchased pattern or design your own?


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 16, 2006)

wow! Great job!


----------



## Nox (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gwon gurl! Did you use a purchased pattern or design your own? Thanks everyone! 
*Speerit*, when making clothes for myself, I don't use a pattern. I don't like using patterns if I don't have to. For other people, I make body form replicas using duct tape. That way I always have their "personal mannequin" on hand.


----------



## monniej (Oct 16, 2006)

these look fantasic! you're really good with that sewing machine! great job!


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow those are super cute!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 16, 2006)

very nice...you have skills


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, great job! I love those jeans! They are so cute and you have a very nice ass and body! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 16, 2006)

Cute jeans! You did an awesome job! Man, I seriously wish I had skills like that! BTW, you got yourself quite the hottie's body there too!


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 16, 2006)

Amazing: you are incredibly talented! I would buy those jeans if I saw them somewhere shopping, they are just so cute--though I wish I had your body,too,to put inside them!..Still, if you ever start selling them...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 16, 2006)

Those are sooo cute


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 17, 2006)

Great job, the jeans look great! x


----------



## LilDee (Oct 17, 2006)

wow girl!! those are incredible! and you've got such a hot lil' body to go with them too


----------



## Maja (Oct 17, 2006)

You did an awesome job!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 17, 2006)

wow, to me these are perfect...



i wish i could have them



you are SOOO talented!!!


----------



## pieced (Oct 17, 2006)

I can never find a pair that fit me well, and that's cause the good Lord blessed me with a booty, those look perfect on you, and I would pay good money to find jeans that fit me that well...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2006)

Lets just say I will buy a pair of pants for you and they will be my HG pants(jeans)


----------



## Stitch (Oct 17, 2006)

Very cute! I love the details. I like to make my own clothes too. It's great to get the fit and style you like plus I have a great time doing it. Looks like you do too. Keep it up, there are fewer of us who make our own things and even less who design.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Oct 17, 2006)

So cute! Bravo!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

wow, what a great job! you're very talented!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 20, 2006)

Those are so great!! With a body like yours you would look good in sweat pants!!!!


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 22, 2006)

u're talented amd u're def rockin' those jeans


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, great job!!!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 22, 2006)

I still can't believe the stuff that you make - they are AMAZING! I wish I was that talented.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 22, 2006)

Very talented, i like them!


----------



## firesign (Oct 28, 2006)

Great job!!!


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2006)

great job Nox!!! I love it


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, how cool. Gee, it must be nice to have that kind of talent.


----------



## eightthirty (Oct 28, 2006)

Absolutely fabulous! You've got mad skills girl! I always have the hardest time trying to find the perfect fit. I might have time to sew in the new apartment, but I no longer have a machine. Maybe one day I'll get one, but I'll be all about the patterns since it's been such a long time!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 28, 2006)

Very nice! They look excellent on you! I am a little concerned about you falling off that chair though! Be careful.


----------



## han (Oct 28, 2006)

thse are very cute girl you have a smokin body


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not a seamtress or have any kind of sewing skill, but those jeans are awesome. I would definitely buy a pair.


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 29, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW










I love it


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 29, 2006)

I love the gold detail on the jeans and the colour; the fit is wonderful. You have a great figure!


----------

